# Asus Zenbook UX430U ELAN touchpad not working



## phalange (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi all, has anyone successfully enabled the ELAN touchpad on an Asus laptop like mine?  I have a 17" Asus ROG too, and that touchpad doesn't work either.  As an extra step I loaded the Asus kernel modules manually, but that didn't enable the touchpad.


----------



## Stazer (Apr 9, 2019)

I had some problems as well. Which model do you have? As far as I know many new ASUS laptops have their touchpad connected to the I2C-Bus which is not supported by the current FreeBSD kernels. Nevertheless it might work for you by using this patch.


----------



## phalange (Apr 9, 2019)

Stazer said:


> I had some problems as well. Which model do you have? As far as I know many new ASUS laptops have their touchpad connected to the I2C-Bus which is not supported by the current FreeBSD kernels. Nevertheless it might work for you by using this patch.



Its the UX430U - basically the standard Zenbook US model.  I believe you're right about the I2C-Bus.  I run Linux on both machines and I know that module is being loaded.

Thanks for this link - I will give it a shot.


----------

